# Why beige carbs are the ones to avoid - Dr Xand van Tulleken



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2018)

Low-carb diets have been around for a while. But did you know the colour of the carbs you eat also matters - and as Dr Xand van Tulleken explains, it's the beige ones you really have to watch out for.

Dr Faisal Maassarani is on a mission. The GP, from Kirby, on Merseyside, wants to get his patients to eat fewer carbs and thereby improve their health.

But there are a huge number of obstacles for Dr Maassarani. He works in one of the poorest regions of the country, with high unemployment, high obesity rates and low levels of education.

The plan seemed simple to the point of naivety. He assembled a group of seven overweight and obese patients, with health problems like type 2 diabetes, high cholesterol and high blood pressure and carried out a few basic tests.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44368601


----------



## kentish maid (Jun 6, 2018)

Must see his programme about carbs tonight, just set it to record in case I forget


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 7, 2018)

Eating well does not have to be expensive.  I filled a trolley at Lidl with lots of green veg, salad & chicken for less then £20.  Filling that trolley with pizza, processed ready meals & cakes would've cost quite a bit more.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 7, 2018)

I agree, Mark, though I’m Aldi rather than Lidl. And if you do it right, it doesn’t take any longer to prepare than rubbish food. That’s another myth that needs attention.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2018)

Must admit I have never understood it when some folks say it’s too expensive to eat well. Vegetables/salad are cheap as chips in Aldi and Lidl as is fresh chicken and fish as @Mark Parrott says. I am a big Aldi fan, their tins of tomatoes, kidney beans, chick peas etc are much cheaper than the likes of Tesco and can be used to bulk up meat dishes. Unfortunately, a lot of it is plain idleness.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 7, 2018)

Trouble is so many folk have absolutely no idea how to cook even basic nutritious meals!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes, and it’s inherited.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 8, 2018)

I only went to Lidl as it was nearest at the time.  I do prefer Aldi.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 8, 2018)

Despite all the positive benefits of avoiding beige carbs and the sage advice here...to my shame I still miss them....apologies in advance.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 9, 2018)

Not dark green veg with battered fish, surely. It’s got to be mushy peas, lad, one of your five a day.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 9, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I only went to Lidl as it was nearest at the time.  I do prefer Aldi.


Strangely enough Mark I also prefer ALDI.


----------



## New-journey (Jun 9, 2018)

Benny G said:


> I almost can't believe that I look forward to broccoli and cauliflower, kale, spinach and asparagus. (Usually with some cheese or a nice gravy.) But it is true, the heavy duty veg calls my name.
> I am not a massive fan of mushy peas, but mushy avocado with lemon or lime looks very similar on the plate and marries up nicely with the fish.


I have been away for a few days and can't wait to eat avocado, broccoli, cauliflower  and kale!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 9, 2018)

Benny G said:


> I almost can't believe that I look forward to broccoli and cauliflower, kale, spinach and asparagus. (Usually with some cheese or a nice gravy.) But it is true, the heavy duty veg calls my name.
> I am not a massive fan of mushy peas, but mushy avocado with lemon or lime looks very similar on the plate and marries up nicely with the fish.


Benny you had me with the fish & chips...even the lightly battered fish I thought hmmn… that's a possibility...then you mentioned the 'K' word


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 9, 2018)

New-journey said:


> I have been away for a few days and can't wait to eat avocado, broccoli, cauliflower  and kale!


Ahhhh gawd… stop... no more kale please NJ...ps have those slugs finished your kale plants...they should be given a medal for a great public service


----------



## New-journey (Jun 9, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Ahhhh gawd… stop... no more kale please NJ...ps have those slugs finished your kale plants...they should be given a medal for a great public service


You are so cruel, I am heartbroken at my destroyed kale plants! Vince is right, Cruella is your new name, 
Right now I am tempted by croissant with my coffee, well I am in Paris, it would be rude to not have one!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 9, 2018)

New-journey said:


> You are so cruel, I am heartbroken at my destroyed kale plants! Vince is right, Cruella is your new name,
> Right now I am tempted by croissant with my coffee, well I am in Paris, it would be rude to not have one!


Careful have you checked your bags for French snails?...safe journey...xxx Cruella (at least you spelt it right)


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 11, 2018)

I use Aldi too as well as Tesco which I find more expensive.  I do find Aldi less reliable though as sometimes when I go I cannot some foods that I found the week before but I still find I save a lot of money shopping there.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 12, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> I use Aldi too as well as Tesco which I find more expensive.  I do find Aldi less reliable though as sometimes when I go I cannot some foods that I found the week before but I still find I save a lot of money shopping there.


I find that too, @Maz2.  Went there about a week ago & needed courgettes & Aubergines.  They had none & the nearest other Supermarket (which is Tesco) is 8 miles away.


----------

